# the most ironic signs



## EM_PS (Mar 30, 2010)

some of these are great! :lmao:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/30/t...f_n_518329.html


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2010)

Those are really good!


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## MA_PE (Mar 30, 2010)

nice.

I liked this one too:

Most inappropriate vanity plates


----------



## TranspoVA (Mar 30, 2010)

The children's books slideshow was pretty funny too


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 31, 2010)

I liked the slideshow of WTF billboards


----------



## Chucktown PE (Mar 31, 2010)

where are you finding these?


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 31, 2010)

the last slide has a series of several other slide shows, then when you get through the 2nd slideshow, it's last slide has several more (but a few of the same)


----------



## csb (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh...I love the thought of that Florida license plate on some grandma's car


----------



## Dleg (Apr 1, 2010)

The "Creepiest Children's Books Ever" list isn't bad, either.


----------



## Supe (Apr 1, 2010)

The most ridiculous "very special" sitcom episodes of all time.

Epic.

Just... epic.


----------

